# Medical Insurance?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

Is medical insurance compulsory I cyprus particularly for seniors? Does anyone know who are the best reliable and affordable policy providers?

Many thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> Is medical insurance compulsory I cyprus particularly for seniors? Does anyone know who are the best reliable and affordable policy providers?
> 
> Many thanks.


Medical insurance is not compulsory for anyone. However unless you qualify for free medical treatment it can be very expensive if you do need to see a doctor regularly or need hospital treatment.
If you are on a UK state pension or you are working here and paying social insurance then you are entitled to use the state hospitals so you don't need insurance but if you do not come under either of those categories you would be wise to take insurance out.
If you are in the Paphos area I would recommend Interlife. They are on the big roundabout near Debenhams.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Medical insurance is not compulsory for anyone. However unless you qualify for free medical treatment it can be very expensive if you do need to see a doctor regularly or need hospital treatment.
> If you are on a UK state pension or you are working here and paying social insurance then you are entitled to use the state hospitals so you don't need insurance but if you do not come under either of those categories you would be wise to take insurance out.
> If you are in the Paphos area I would recommend Interlife. They are on the big roundabout near Debenhams.
> 
> Veronica


Not just UK state pension, any EU state pension would do


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Not just UK state pension, any EU state pension would do


True but I was assuming that as toebeenz is from the Uk it would be Uk state pension. But you are quite right that any EU state pension qualifies the recipient to state medical treatment here.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> True but I was assuming that as toebeenz is from the Uk it would be Uk state pension. But you are quite right that any EU state pension qualifies the recipient to state medical treatment here.


He mentioned he had lived in France on a different threat.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> True but I was assuming that as toebeenz is from the Uk it would be Uk state pension. But you are quite right that any EU state pension qualifies the recipient to state medical treatment here.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your replies. In actual fact I'm on a New Zealand pension which is funded by my UK pension so technically speaking I'm on a UK pension but this would probably not be acceptable although I do have my National Insurance Number.
> ...


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

Wait, so if my employer pays social insurance for me, then I don't need a separate insurance policy? Or does that only work for EU nationals and not "3rd country" nationals?


----------

